# Ragtime solo en Français...et en Français



## kraps (5 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

Après avoir fait le tour de ce qui se faisait en matière de traitement de texte / PAO sur Mac, et en oubliant M$ :
      - Arrivant du monde PC, Appleworks m'épate, que ce soit les extraits, la puissance (et le non plantage !) d'intégration tableaux, textes, images. Ca sent quand même le vieux logiciel niveau interface (gros boutons...), mais ça marche, c'est déjà très bien
      - Sur ce forum, j'ai lu beaucoup de bien de Ragtime Solo. J'ai donc téléchargé (via l'Allemagne...) la version française gratuite, et là surprise, le logiciel reste en anglais. Ce qui ne me gêne pas beaucoup, mais quand même (surtout sur un nouveau logiciel).

Sur le site de ragtime, ils sont assez obscurs (question dans le FAQ).

Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer ?

Et sinon, quels avantages Ragtime vs Appleworks (vs Abiword, Ooo ...) 
En gros, c'est quoi le mieux dans chaque domaine ? (avant de tout télécharger/ essayer, si quelqu'un a une idée...)

Merci d'avance


----------



## OnyX (6 Décembre 2005)

Salut

Je ne connais pas Ragtime, mais AppleWorks n'évoluera plus et il est condamné à disparaître. Il sera remplacé par iWork (qui ne comprend que Pages et Keynote, pour l'instant).


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2005)

Pas tous d'accord sur le sujet de la disparition éventuelle d'AppleWorks ?

Un point de vue intéressant sur le sujet ici.

Sinon, kraps, une petite recherche dans le s forums MacGe avec RagTime comme mots-clefs devrait te donner pas mal de grain à moudre... voire des liens intéressants


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, kraps, une petite recherche dans le s forums MacGe avec RagTime comme mots-clefs devrait te donner pas mal de grain à moudre... voire des liens intéressants



Tout à fait exact, je ne me souviens pas exactement où, mais la solution au problème de Kraps à été donnée dans les forums.


----------



## PhilOmac (9 Décembre 2005)

Es-tu bien allé sur le serveur ftp://ragtime.ftp.fu-berlin.de/mac_os_X/ ? Tu devrais y trouver une image disque RagTime_Solo_fr_5.6.4.dmg à télécharger ...
Sur les deux macs que j'utilise, les versions sont bien en français.


----------



## kraps (9 Décembre 2005)

PhilOmac a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu bien allé sur le serveur ftp://ragtime.ftp.fu-berlin.de/mac_os_X/ ? Tu devrais y trouver une image disque RagTime_Solo_fr_5.6.4.dmg à télécharger ...
> Sur les deux macs que j'utilise, les versions sont bien en français.



J'ai bien téléchargé la version française (module d'installation en français), par contre quand je le lance, je reste en anglais.
Dans le FAQ sur le site, ils expliquent que ça peut arriver si la langue anglaise est d'un "niveau supérieur" dans la liste es langues dans les préférences système...
Eh ben, j'ai bien le Français comme langue n°1 !

Je reboucle sur les recherches, mais ai déjà regardé, sans le voir.

Kraps


----------



## Berthold (10 Décembre 2005)

Excuse-moi d'insister, mais ce que tu décris ressemble à l'installation sur un système en français, d'un logiciel en anglais. Tu as bien le fichier _RagTime_Solo_*fr*_5.6.4.dmg_ ?

(Pardon si je suis vexant :rose


----------



## kraps (12 Décembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Excuse-moi d'insister, mais ce que tu décris ressemble à l'installation sur un système en français, d'un logiciel en anglais. Tu as bien le fichier _RagTime_Solo_*fr*_5.6.4.dmg_ ?
> 
> (Pardon si je suis vexant :rose



Bah oui, l'installation était bien en français...

Je veux bein réessayer sur un autre site miroir au cas où, mais bon...

Je vous sens sceptiques, je vais le réinstaller...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait exact, je ne me souviens pas exactement où, mais la solution au problème de Kraps à été donnée dans les forums.



Au risque de me répéter, voir ci dessus. Le problème ne vient pas de la version téléchargée, je ne me souviens plus de quoi exactement, c'est dans la manière de l'installer ou dans les paramètres ??? Mais une recherche sur RagTime 5.6.4 dans les forums devrait apporter la réponse.


----------



## kraps (21 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de me répéter, voir ci dessus. Le problème ne vient pas de la version téléchargée, je ne me souviens plus de quoi exactement, c'est dans la manière de l'installer ou dans les paramètres ??? Mais une recherche sur RagTime 5.6.4 dans les forums devrait apporter la réponse.



Bon allez, OK je m'incline.
Je viens de re downloadé le .dmg suite à la pression générale

Ca y est, c'est en français, y compris les "1ers clics". -> Merci !!

Dans les FAQ, ils expliquent que les 1ers clics ne sont dispo qu'en anglais... et ben moi je les ai en français !
auraient-ils modifié le dmg, l'autre jour, j'ai téléchargé à un mauvais moment ??? (le module d'instal était vraiment en français !)

Bref, y'a plus qu'à utiliser, trouver ce qu'il a de vraiment mieux qu'Appleworks (que je trouve déjà vraiment bien, d'aspect un peu dépassé, mais plus facile à première vue, notamment pour Madame... qui adore les Extraits!). Ragtime solo est pas très beau, mais bon on s'en fiche si ça marche du tonnerre...

Quels sont les avantages/inconvénients de chacun pour vous ?

Et enfin, je viens de vérifier, j'ai plein de pkg d'installés maintenant, faut garder ? (y compris Ragtime_Solo_en_Misc  et en_Samples ??)

Kraps


----------



## Berthold (22 Décembre 2005)

Difficile de les comparer, RagTime Solo est la version légère d'un logiciel de PAO professionnel, alors qu'AppleWorks est un intégré, une sorte de couteau Suisse de la bureautique, dont l'un des objectifs est d'être facile à prendre en main par quiconque vient d'acheter un Mac.

Avec RgT, tu fais à peu près ce que tu veux comme présentation, c'est une version poussée et puissante du module de dessin vectoriel d'AW. Mais si tu veux faire une petite base de données, mieux vaut utiliser AW.

De plus RgT est un WYSIWYG, ce que n'est pas AW _(What You See Is What You Get=ce que je vois à l'écran sortira à l'imprimante)_.

Sur RgT les outils sont plus nombreux, plus puissants. Je travaille beaucoup avec les palettes, de caractères, de paragraphes, etc. qui sont un peu l'équivalent des feuilles de styles chez AW mais en plus poussées.

Les outils de dessin dans RgT sont très agréables aussi pour réaliser des formes géométriques relativement complexes, en particulier grâce aux outils d'alignement / distribution...

Bref, il faut certainement plus de temps pour prendre RgT en main, mais il va plus loin qu'AW. Après, que dire ? Tout dépend de ce que tu attends de ces logiciels.
Pour aller acheter ta baguette de pain à 500 mètres de chez toi, tu prends ta patinette, pas besoin de conseils, tu découvres tout seul qu'il faut pousser sur le trottoir pour avancer. Pour remplir le garde-manger pour la semaine, tu prends la voiture. Seulement pour la voiture, il a fallu prendre des leçons... 
(Comment ça, mon parallèle est nul ? Comment ça, les 3/4 des gens prennent toujours leur voiture ? Ah bon ?)


----------



## kraps (23 Décembre 2005)

Merci Berthold.

Si si très bien ta comparaison trotinette/voiture. (y'a donc un tel écart avec AW !)

OK, je n'ai plus de besoin de super PAO depuis que je ne suis plus étudiant à rédiger le journal de l'école, mais bon on va regarder qd même, ça m'intéresse.

Ces deux là (AW et RGT) me bluffent pas mal (venant du monde PC). J'ai "récupéré" Office pour Mac, c'est bien plus joli que sur Win, mais ça plante des fois, comme sur win... (ce que je n'ai pas vu avec AW pour le moment).
Et NeoOffice, bof bof : c'est un clône super lent à lancer, pas vraiment d'intérêt je trouve. Connais pas Pages, dommage pas de version démo, mais bon on va pas non plus se taper à apprendre tous les logiciels de l'univers... (et mellel, Nisus etc etc)

Kraps


----------



## DeniX (23 Décembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Difficile de les comparer, RagTime Solo est la version légère d'un logiciel de PAO professionnel, alors qu'AppleWorks est un intégré, une sorte de couteau Suisse de la bureautique, dont l'un des objectifs est d'être facile à prendre en main par quiconque vient d'acheter un Mac.



Bonjour
La prise en main facile est effectivement un point fort d'AW pour les nouveaux macusers mais aussi pour initier les jeunes enfants aux différents modules -texte, tableur, dessin, bdd ; rapide, convivial, agréable et sans prise de tête.



			
				Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Avec RgT, tu fais à peu près ce que tu veux comme présentation, c'est une version poussée et puissante du module de dessin vectoriel d'AW. Mais si tu veux faire une petite base de données, mieux vaut utiliser AW.



Pour info je réalise les index des articles d'avosmac (6655 fiches à cette heure) avec le module BDD d'AW depuis cinq sans soucis et maintenant d' OpenSourceMag.

Joyeuses fêtes à tous !   

DeniX


----------



## Berthold (26 Décembre 2005)

Pour info () j'ai eu quelques soucis avec une grosse BDD d'AW. Je gérait 150 à 200 fiches qui utilisaient 20 à 25 champs, de mémoire. J'ai eu quelques plantages (version 5 d'AW si je me rappelle bien).


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Pour info () j'ai eu quelques soucis avec une grosse BDD d'AW. Je gérait 150 à 200 fiches qui utilisaient 20 à 25 champs, de mémoire. J'ai eu quelques plantages (version 5 d'AW si je me rappelle bien).



Comme quoi ... Tout est relatif, moi, j'appelle une "petite" BDD entre 2500 et 5000 fiches pour 100 à 150 champs.  Le problème de la BDD d'AppleWorks, c'est le travail "en mémoire", qui limite les possibilités de gérer des quantités importantes d'infos, mais comme de toute façon, ce n'est en fait qu'un "Gestionnaire de fichiers" (monofichier, quoi !) et non de Base de données, c'est de toute façon très limité.


----------



## Berthold (27 Décembre 2005)

Tout à fait, c'est pourquoi je précisais dans mon pénultième post, qu'il vaut mieux limiter l'utilisation d'AW aux « petites » BDD (mais tout est relatif ). Pour des Bases plus sérieuses, il est plus sûr de se tourner vers des logiciels fabriqués pour ça.

Tiens, d'ailleurs, OOo dans sa version 2 intègre un module BDD qui a l'air bien fichu.


----------

